# تعلم MS - Project 2003



## aly_moh (26 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركات

اعرض خدماتى علي الاخوة الكرام 
لشرح برنامج MS - Project 2003
مجانا بدون مقابل

aly_moh*************


اخوكم علي محمد
:5:


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 مارس 2006)

طيب ممكن تجهز شرحك و تنزله كله خدمه لاخوانك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يحيى محمد (30 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ علي محمد
الرجاء تنزيل الشرح على هيئة دروس فهو فية الفائدة للجميع
ولك صدقة جارية بأذن الله


----------



## samir eaid (31 مارس 2006)

بارك اللة فيك وعلية وحواليك يأخ محمد 
samir eaid


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (31 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي وكثر الله من امثالك
نحن ننتضر الشرح بفارغ الصبر نرجو انزاله ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## A.MOUSA (31 مارس 2006)

يارب الشرح هينزل امتي


----------



## m_mortada3 (11 أبريل 2006)

يظهر الباشا بيهزر والنبى كفاية ضحك على العقول


----------



## aly_moh (11 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

الاخوة الكرام 
ارجو المعذرة فى تاخيرى عنكم و ذلك لاسباب قهرية 
اما بالنسبة ل MS-Project انا مستعد ان شاء الله لخدمة اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
اسال اى سؤال و انا تحت امركم

و سامحونى مرة اخرى

اخوكم 
علي محمد


----------



## o_elkholy (11 أبريل 2006)

m_mortada3 قال:


> يظهر الباشا بيهزر والنبى كفاية ضحك على العقول


سلام الله عليك أخى العزيز 
لى عتاب عليك لو سمحت لى ، أن كان أخانا aly_moh قد تطوع بتقديم خدمة لنا فحقه الشكر منا أن فعل و إلا فالعتاب الرقيق مع ألتماس العذر حتى نحافظ على أواصر المحبة و الصداقة التى نفتقدها و الدليل على حسن نية صديقنا كما أعتقد هو سرعة رده و أعتذاره عن التأخير ( و هو غير مجبر على ذلك ) ، فنرجو أن يجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناته 
كما أرجو منه أن يحاول البدء فى شرح برنامج MS-Project بصورة منظمة حتى تعم الفائدة وتكتمل و لا تعتمد على الأسئلة المطروحة من الأخوة الأعضاء.


----------



## m_mortada3 (12 أبريل 2006)

اخى الفاضل ردا على جزئية ( هو مش مجبر )
الإجبار يأتى لانه وعد ومن وعد عليه تنفيذ وعده الا أن يقدم اعتذار فالعنوان البراق الذى يجذب المتصفح على الموقع حيث وجد ضالته فما يلقى الا وهم.
والسوال الذى أطلب من صاحب الشرح :- لماذا رد ( سرعة الرد ) بعد خمسة طلبات له بسرعة البدء فى تنزيل الشرح ( راجع الردود) .
قد يكون ردى كان قاسيا ولكن الدنيا وديننا علمونا ان لى بظاهر الاعمال ما دام لم اجد ايضاح .
كنت سأكون اول من يقدم الشكر الكبير له اذا وجد الشرح وبل من ردود إستجداء الشرح أجد ردود متعاونه على ايضاح ما لم يتضح من الشرح .
أخى إذا واعدتنى بالزيارة فى بيتى وأعدت لك مائدة مليئة بكل ما تحبه من طعام وشراب وسماع فلم يأتى فاتصلت بك وترجيتك ان تاتى خمسة مرات هل لا يكون من المقبول فى المرة السادسة ان اتكلم معك بوجه غاضب ناقم على عدم مراعاة مشاعر من اهتم بك .
على العموم نرجو من الله ان يكون التأخير خيــــــــــــــــــــــــر.
محمود مرتضى


----------



## aly_moh (12 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركات
ممكن ياجماعة هدوء
لانى و الحمد ل الله بجهز شرح بالصور و ان شاء الله يعجبكم و تستفيدو منة
و هينزل الشرح دة قريب جدا
يمكن علي يوم الاحد القادم
بعتذر مرة اخرى عن التاخير
و اللى عندة اسالة انا مستعد للاجابة عليها و شكرا

اخوكم علي محمد


----------



## aly_moh (12 أبريل 2006)

*دى بس عينة من اللى عندنا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات

انا عايز اقول لكل اخوننا فى المنتدى ان كنت عايز اخلص المشروع كلة مرة واحدة
لاكن حصل خير
و اتفضلو الجزء الاول من
MS-PROJECT MANAGER 2003

و عايزز ردود كويسة


و المفاجاة الكبرى
ان تعليم البروجيكت عندى فيديو و كمان بالغة العربية
و مستعد ارفعة لكم لتعم الفائدة علي المسلمين
حجم الفيديو كامل 350 ميجا
وانا منتظر

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين
اخوكم 
aly_moh


----------



## ابو يحيى محمد (14 أبريل 2006)

اخي الكريم علي محمد
نرجو بكل الرجاء ان تعطي البرنامج مع الشرح الكامل 
لانة برنامج قيم ومطلوب ولا يوجد عندنا مراكز تدريب او دورات على هذا البرنامج
ولك جزيل الشكر 
والكريم يعطيك حتى يرضيك


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (15 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا aly-moh 
نشكرك على هذا المجهود ونحن بانتضار المزيد
وياريت الفديو


----------



## aly_moh (16 أبريل 2006)

*تعليم ms-project 2003 الجزء الثانى*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركات
اقدم لاخوانى الجزء الثانى من
تعليم ms-project 2003 
و انا فى انتظار اسألتكم و اقتراحتكم

ملحوظة
ارجوا من الادمن زيادة حجم المرفقات و شكرا


aly_moh
اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## aly_moh (17 أبريل 2006)

*مقدمة انا نسيت اقولها و اعرضها عليكم*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركات

اخوانى فى المتندى اقدم ليكم الملف دة 

دة عبارة عن ملف وورد وجدتة علي الانترنت و فية مقدمة 
عن البرنامج و كذلك كيفية سير العمل داخل البرنامج ms-project manager 

اخوكم
علي محمد


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (18 أبريل 2006)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذا الشرح البسيط الرائع


----------



## aly_moh (18 أبريل 2006)

*الجزء الثالث من MS-Project 2003*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات
اقدم ليكم اليوم شرح الجزء الثالث من MS-Project 2003

ارجوا التكرم بمناقشة الشرح معى 
و فى حالة وجود اى استفسار انا فى الخدمة

اخوكم 
aly_moh*************


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير .... الاخ aly_moh بارك الله فيك على المعلومات والشروحات جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.

ننتظر منك تكملة الشرح فالشرح الماضي كامل ووافي ولا مجال لي للتعليق او التعقيب او حتى المناقشة ... ربما لأنني عندي معلومات بسيطة عن البرنامج وطريقة عمله ... في انتظار مشاركة الاعضاء .. وأهمس لهم لا يفوتكم الاخ aly_moh


----------



## tifosamp (19 أبريل 2006)

الله يبارك فيك .


----------



## aly_moh (19 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركات*

متشكر يا جماعة علي التقدير الجميل دة بس انا هدفى ان انتم تسألونى وانا اجاوب عليكم و انا شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم بى 

الجزء الرابع من شرح MS-Project manager
اليوم هنشرح ان شاء الله الموارد :8: 
و الموارد دى ليها طبيعة مختلفة عن المهام حيث ان 
1- المواد معرف انها 3m
* material
* manpower
* machine
لاكن فى البرنامج مقسمة الى جزئين 
* material
* work

كذلك سنشرح اليوم تخصيص الموارد لكل نشاط

ارجوا ان يكون الشرح مفيد لكم
و كنت عايز اعرف ازاى ارفع فيديو علي السيرفر علما بان حجم الفيديو 350 ميجا مقسمين
شكرا
اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين]
اخوكم 
علي محمد


----------



## aly_moh (19 أبريل 2006)

*الجزء الخامس من شرح MS-Project manager*

نتابع الجزء الخامس من الشرح 
و ان شاء الله الكلام دة كلة هيبقى معمول فى كتاب اليكترونى و هينزل قريب جدا
ان شاء الله

اعتذر عن عدم تقديم الاجزاء القادمة خلال الاسبوع القادم بسبب سفرى
و سنواصل الشرح ان شاء الله يوم الاربعاء القادم
و انا تحت امركم فى اى استفسار عن طريق ال*****

اخوكم علي محمد


----------



## طالب المعرفة (19 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك انشاءالله


----------



## aly_moh (19 أبريل 2006)

*اخى طالب المعرفة*

اخى طالب المعرفة
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات

انت كتبت 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك انشاءالله
و دى غلط كدة لاننا مش ممكن نعمل انشاء ل الله (استغفر الله العظيم )
استغفر الله 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة
صدق الله العظيم
المفروض تتكتب 
ان شاء الله ====== مش ====== انشاء الله
ملحوظة كنت عايز اعرف ليم اتشال المراسلة من على ال***** 
و شكرا 
اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين
اخوك علي محمد
:10:


----------



## علاء2006 (22 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

:5: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركات

كيف يمكننى الانضمام الى دروسك 
اخوك علاء 2006


----------



## A.MOUSA (23 أبريل 2006)

اخي الفاضل ياريت تدلني علي مكان هذا البرنامج


----------



## sherief2003 (3 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخى شرح رائع وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## رائد الرفاعي (4 مايو 2006)

*Refaee72************

ارجو ارسال هذه الدروس الى بريدي وجزاكم الله خيرا...
اخوكم المهندس رائد

:32: الوقت يمضي..................


----------



## aly_moh (9 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اسف اخوانى علي الانقطاع عن الدروس و سنتابع دروسنا ان شاء الله 
بالنسبة لاخى علاء الدروس عبارة عن شرح بالصور و لو فى اى سؤال انا تحت امرك
بالنسبة لاخى رائد الرفاعى مينفعش ابعت علي الايميل لانة مش موجود اساسا
بالنسبة لاخى A.mousa هبحث ان شاء الله عن اللينك وهديهولك 
ان شاء الله الحلقة السادسة قريبا استعدوااااااااااا
علي محمد


----------



## aly_moh (9 مايو 2006)

*الجزء السادس من شرح MS-Project manager*

تتبع المشروع

اولا : اقدم اعتذارى للاعضاء الكرام عن الانقطاع و
اقدم فى درس اليوم خاصية تتبع المشروع
و تعتبر اهم جزء فى البرنامج

مع الشرح 
و فى انتظار اسئلتكم
علي محمد


يستكمل


----------



## baggar (9 مايو 2006)

الاخ Aly_moh


> ان تعليم البروجيكت عندى فيديو و كمان بالغة العربية
> و مستعد ارفعة لكم لتعم الفائدة علي المسلمين
> حجم الفيديو كامل 350 ميجا


*هل على سي دي ؟ وهل متوفرة فى السوق؟العنوان من فضلك*


----------



## aly_moh (9 مايو 2006)

اخى الكريم 
السي دى هدية منى لك بشرط ان تقوم برفعها علي الموقع و اعطائي اللينك
لو عندك استعدادا تقابلنى انا من القاهرة

اخوك 

علي محمد


----------



## aly_moh (9 مايو 2006)

*مفاجاة الموسم*

شرح ام اس بروجيكت فيديو و كمان بالعربي
حصريا علي هذا المنتدى فقط
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،، 
اقدم لاخوانى اول درس فيديو عن البروجيكت مانجير 
و كمان عربي

http://www.4shared.com/file/1559676/ca152a9a/1-____.html

علي محمد


----------



## aly_moh (9 مايو 2006)

*شرح الجزء السابع*

شرح الجزء السابع 

هنكمل الجزء الباقى من التتبع و 
هنشرح هنا القوائم الخاصة بالبرنامج
و وظيفة كل قائمة


علي محمد


----------



## رائد الرفاعي (10 مايو 2006)

صديقي العزيز ان برنامج Ms-project هو برنامج ضخم وربما احتاج من خلال دروس الصور هذه الى آلاف الصور ليتم....ربما الصور مع شرح بالكلمات - وورد - يساعد في اختصار الجهد والزمن ولكم كامل امتناني.


----------



## aly_moh (10 مايو 2006)

*اخى الكريم / رائد الرفاعى*

اخى الكريم / رائد الرفاعى 

اعلم ان البرنامج ضخم للغاية لاكن شرح البرنامج بالصور افيد بكثير 

و انت عايز تقول انى اشرح بالكلام مع الصور
دة يتطلب ناس متابعة معايا البرنامج
ناس تسال و انا اجاوب
انما مفيش حد بيسال
و علي فكرة ده كان هدفى فى الاول ان الرشح باللكلام و بعض الصور
لاكن ما باليد حيلة اشرح بالصور

شكرا لمرورك :14: :14: :14: 
اخيك
علي محمد


----------



## aly_moh (10 مايو 2006)

*شرح كامل للجزء الخاص بالمهام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


هنشرح النهاردة 

الجزء الخاص بالمهام






































ارجوا ان يكون يكون الشرح مفيد

اخوكم 
علي محمد


----------



## aly_moh (10 مايو 2006)

ارجوا السماح بزيادة حجم المرفقات او السماح بزياة حجم تحميل الصور
و شكرا

علي محمد


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 مايو 2006)

بارك الله بالجهود الخيره
يقظان القيسي


----------



## emad_fathy (11 مايو 2006)

ms project من البرامج السهلة جدا وأنصح من لديه البرنامج أن يحاول أن يعلم نفسه بنفسه ولن يجد مشكلة إن شاء الله ، وأقول ذلك عن تجربة . وهذا بالطبع لا ينفي الشكر للأخ (علي) على مجهوداته.


----------



## wilawy (12 مايو 2006)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## aly_moh (12 مايو 2006)

*الاخ الكريم*

الاخ الكريم / emad_fathy

حاول تشرح لينا فى هذا المنتدى الجزء الخاص بالقوائم الحسابية

طالما ان البرنامج سهل زى ما انت بتقول 
:81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: 


BCWP
BCWS
ACWP
SV
CV

شكرا

علي محمد


----------



## aly_moh (14 مايو 2006)

الجزء الباقى من شرح المهام




















علي محمد


----------



## احمد حماد (14 مايو 2006)

ااسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم........
ارجوا الافادة بشأن استخدام(macro) و(vba) في ال(ms project) 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## aly_moh (14 مايو 2006)

اخى الكريم احمد حماد 

كل اللى اقدر اقولة دلوقتى انة نفس استخدام الاكسيل كاستخدام(macro) و(vba) فى ms project
و يمكن اقل من الاكسيل
شكرا

علي محمد


----------



## أكرم النحال (29 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## عودة (30 مايو 2006)

أحسنتم وبارك


----------



## عودة (30 مايو 2006)

أحسنتم وبارك الله


----------



## mukarameng (1 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز كيف لي ان احصل على البرنامج نفسه مع شكري الجزيل مسبقا


----------



## aly_moh (18 يونيو 2006)

ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام متابع شرح برنامج MS-Project Manager 2003
شرح بالفيديو و كمان باللغة العربية لتبسيط البرنامج فى موضوعى الموجود هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=19141

و لتحميل البرنامج و مجموعة الاوفيس كاملة 2007 من موضوعى الموجود هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=19402
و لتحميل البرنامج فقط من هنا
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/OPP-EN.EXE

شكرا لمروركم
علي محمد


----------



## المهندسة ايمان (19 يونيو 2006)

ممكن يكون تعلم MS - Project 2003 على شكل pdf افضل يا اخي العزيز 



تحياااااااااااتي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aly_moh (19 يونيو 2006)

سيتم ان شاء الله تقديم الشرح علي شكل pdf
ان شاء الله 

قريبا

علي محمد


----------



## ام الشهداء (25 يونيو 2006)

الاخ محمد علي اين الشرح


----------



## aly_moh (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اولا اسمى علي محمد
ثانيا الرابط بتاع شرح الفيديو اهو 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=19141


----------



## mukarameng (29 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز 
مشكور على رابط التحميل ولكن المشكلة ان الرابط كبير ويصعب علي تحميله ارجو تجزئته الى اجزاء مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## aly_moh (3 يوليو 2006)

رابط اية اللى كبير 
دة رابط موضوع 
مش دروس
جوة الرابط دة 
هتلاقى موضوع
جوة الموضوع 
هتلاقى الدروس
مشكور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## علي الكعبي (4 يوليو 2006)

الله يرفع مقدارك يا رب 
اخوك 
علي الكعبي


----------



## abu nouran (6 يوليو 2006)

*تعليم Ms Project*

جزاك الله ألف خير والى الامام ...
ملاحظة صغيرة جداً : لو كان على شكل Pdf أفضل للقراءة.
وشكراً...
أخوكم أبو نوران


----------



## عبد الجبار (15 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور أخى الفاضل


----------



## تميم مازن (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوميمونة (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## amir45 (23 سبتمبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير وسعادة رمضان كريم
اخي الفاضل نرجو من شخصكم الكريم تنزيل البرنامج نفسه لشدة الاحتياج اليه ولك مني الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود بس يا ريت لو تكرمت ان يكون بالصوت والصورة هكذا يكون افضل للجميع
ولك كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## hamoudeh_007 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## karim06 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر
جزيت الجنة أخى الحبيب


----------



## م.احمدصالح (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ياأخ علي اذ كنت تريد ان تفيد بصحيح ممكن ان تفيد ليس بمثل هذا الشرح الصوري بل عليك بالشرح الكتابي بصيغة الpdf ليكون مرجعا شاملا بمجال المشاريع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad khlil (28 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نيمو (2 مارس 2007)

اللهم احفظنا 
مهندس نيمو من مصر الشكيك


----------



## badreco_73 (29 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز على محمد لقد قراءت لك العديد من المشاركات الرائعة لكن هناك مشكلة تواجة اى مبتدئ فى المنتدى هى البحث و خصوصا اذا كان هناك ما يقرب عن 26 صفحة فارجو مجرد عمل ارشيف و انا احاول لوجه اللة الكريم و ارجو مساعدتى و زيارة هذا مع مساهماتك القوية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=412719&posted=1#post412719


----------



## الحصان الجامح (6 أغسطس 2007)

يا اخوانى الا يوجد مهندس يستطيع ان يجمع تعليم MS Project على لنك واحد 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناته 
انا شاء الله 
على فكرة انا عندى 19 درس عنه بس مقدمة فقط من يريدهم يراسلنى على الاميل ياهووو asass_2007


----------



## الحصان الجامح (8 أغسطس 2007)

يا اخوانى الا يوجد مهندس يستطيع ان يجمع تعليم MS Project على لنك واحد 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناته 
انا شاء الله 
على فكرة انا عندى 39 درس فديو عنه بس مقدمة فقط من يريدهم يراسلنى على الاميل ياهووو asass_2007


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مييرا (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ringoo (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين حسن حسين (22 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا" ، وبانتظار المزيد مع جزيل الشكر..


----------



## eng.maya (22 يناير 2014)

شكرا الك استاذ علي بس ياريت تنزل صور باقي الدروس من بعد التتبع و القوائم لانو ما بقا فتحو معي الصور بتمنى تنزل المرفقات بنفس طريقة الدروس الأولى
وميرسي كتير


----------



## نيسانان (22 يناير 2014)

شكرا لك


----------

